# Age of Mythology Titan's Online problems.



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

" There is an updated version of age of mythology required to play " The following is my problem.

When I start up age of mythology Titans and go multiplayer.. to make my acc.. When I am finished registering it says that. I have checked many times and both versions ( Age of mythology titans, Age of mythology ) Are 100% updated.

Could someone please fill me in on what the problem is? ^^
:upset: 
ray:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to TSF.

Please run through all the steps listed under "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and post back with results.


----------



## dirbaio (Feb 27, 2008)

I am having exactly the same problem. I have already followed these steps and it hasn't been fixed!
:upset::upset::upset::upset:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Step 10: If, after running through each of the above steps, you are still having the problem, then post your issue in the appropriate section, along with your *full system specs* (see the link below for info on posting system specs) and a list of the games which have the problem, and indicate that you have run through these steps. Someone will take a look at your thread as soon as possible.


----------

